# Paper folding



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm between espresso machines at the moment, so refamiliarising myself with the V60. I've searched a bit but not found anything, so I thought I'd see if there's a consensus.

Here's my question:

Does it matter which way I fold the paper? Will the seam cause any issues on one side or the other?

The reason I ask is that I'm left handed, and so quite often what's natural to me is an action that's the mirror image of what most people would do. I've taken note that the design of the V60 indicates a clockwise pour will be more likely to spin than anticlockwise due to the veins (which feels unnatural but I can cope), and I'm just wondering if my natural folding direction could contribute to stalling that motion.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I am notoriously cynical about "it has to be done exactly like this" for many little O&S in coffee making...

believing a lot if it is moonshine, fairy dust and at best pseudo-science.

I'd say it doesn't matter at all... (but see above  )


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm also quite cynical about "one true path", but I can't find anything at all about this, which is why I'm asking


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Guess the 'researched and have found anything' is your answer. Which way you fold the seam isn't important. What is, is ensuring the paper is well aligned on the vanes.


----------

